# Ndjollymon...signing Off.



## NDJollyMon

We're heading out on an 11 day OUTBACK ADVENTURE. We will be camping the Northern half of Minnesota, from the Canadian border down to the North Shore of Lake Superior.

The house sitter is in place, and the OUTBACK is packed!

Y'all behave around here while I'm gone!


----------



## mjatalley

Have a Great Trip - Wow 11 days - We just got back from a 5 day trip which was great.

We will look forward to your return - Take lot of pics!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn

11 days , thats all.







I was gone 17

Have a great time









John


----------



## NDJollyMon

tdvffjohn said:


> 11 days , thats all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was gone 17
> 
> Have a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


I had to break it up/wean back a little. I took the whole month of February as a vacation!


----------



## campmg

Have a great trip. I must have the wrong job. I'm jealous of those 10+ day trips you guys take.


----------



## wolfwood

....CHANGES IN LATTITUDE....CHANGES IN ATTITUDE....

.... WITHOUT THEM, WE'D ALL GO INSANE!

Have a great trip!!! Sounds like a fun adventure. I'll try to keep 'em all in line for you, but - GEEZ - Jolly - that's a BIG job!


----------



## 3LEES

campmg said:


> Have a great trip. I must have the wrong job. I'm jealous of those 10+ day trips you guys take.


I can get the 10 days. I have accumulated 12 paid vacation days this year.

OUR problem during vacation is we try to cram 45 lbs of potatos into a 5 lb bag.










No more. We will keep the trips short and sweet from now on so we can spend more time enjoying the Outback rather than towing it!









Dan


----------



## California Jim

Have a great trip Pete


----------



## skippershe

action Have fun Jollymon action


----------



## mswalt

Jolly,

Have a great time!

See ya when you get back.

Mark


----------



## jewel

Have a great trip!! I'm so jealous that you get to spend 11 days in the outback!







Take lots of pix!! See you when you get back!

action 
jewels


----------



## HootBob

WOW!! 11 days Pete
Lucky man have a great time and be safe out there
We'll be here waiting for a full report when you get back

Don


----------



## Thor

Enjoy your camping trip.

Travel safe my friend.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great trip, Pete!









Be sure to bring back pictures, and look out for those skeeters!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

*WHAT I LEARNED ON MY SUMMER VACATION:*

1. It's never too late to learn new things while on vacation.
2. Always...repeat ALWAYS (when checking in) ask where to you can shelter/retreat to in SEVERE WEATHER. Precious time wasted can cause serious injury or death. (a weather radio can save you)
3. (I always practiced this before...but I'm REALLY a firm believer now) ROLL UP THAT AWNING!!!!








4. After 5 years of OUTBACK ownership...people will still stop by and tell you they love your camper!








5. LaFuma chairs are comfortable. Really comfortable...but not when it's over 100 degrees F outside.
6. Secure items you leave outside at night. They can be stolen, or worse yet...become projectiles in high winds.








7. No matter how much you complain about the price of gasoline/diesel fuel...it's always higher in price somewhere else.








8. To jack up your trailer, people say to use your leveler blocks to drive the good tire up on to change the bad. No matter what I do...I cannot make this happen. The wheel never gets high enough to change, and the blocks slip off the top. (which leads me to #9)
9. Check your vehicle jack to ensure it will sufficiently jack up your trailer. It may work great on your truck...but not the trailer. It may be wise to buy a separate jack. (and don't forget the 4-way)
10. The OUTBACK Carrier A/C will not cool to the thermostat setting when it's over 100 degrees F outside.








11. The electrical cord (shore power) makes a great ramp for ants to infiltrate your trailer!







(seal it or spray it!)
12. While camping, a properly stabilized/chocked OUTBACK will sustain winds in excess of 70 MPH without damage or excess movement.
13. Do not let Mel Gibson drive you home from a party.

Hello folks...I'm back! We did a circle of upper MINNESOTA from border to border to border to border. (1,000 miles traveled) We hit VOYAGEURS NATIONAL PARK, BOUNDARY WATERS CANOE AREA WILDERNESS, 5 STATE PARKS, Several campgrounds, and a casino.

We had a great time, put up with some extreme temps, severe weather, but survived. Many people lost awnings and tv antennaes during a storm. I have never seen such damage to so many rigs. We visited some great places, and had a great vacation. I'll try to get the pics posted soon.


----------



## PDX_Doug

action Welcome home Pete! I'm glad to hear you made it in one piece!
Sheesh! That sounds like one wild and wholly trip!
But a good time, anyway, eh?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ

13. Do not let Mel Gibson drive you home from a party.

I'd rather get a ride from him that a ride from a Kennedy


----------



## Fire44

Sound like you had a great time!!!!!

Glad to hear you came out with out any damage!!!

Can't wait to see the pictures.

Gary


----------



## countrygirl

Fire44 said:


> Sound like you had a great time!!!!!
> 
> Glad to hear you came out with out any damage!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the pictures.
> 
> Gary


Welcome back JollyMon!!!

I finally get to leave this Friday! I think I will enjoy it so much I have a reservation at another campground in a different state the following weekend.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Great list...

I'm guessing you got your awning down before all the wind?


----------



## NDJollyMon

I have always been a firm believer in only deploying the awning when I need it for sun. I always put it away when I'm done using it. I've seen too many damaged awnings in my day to do anything other.

My brother brought his 'new to him' Motorhome to this campground. I taught him the importance of rolling it up before bed. (he wasn't going to) He became a firm believer that very night!


----------



## skippershe

Welcome Home Jollyman action

Whew! Sounds like you had a very eventful trip! Glad to hear all is safe and sound with you and your Outback









Can't wait to see photos!

Dawn


----------



## Travelers

Just returned from a 8 day cruise through that area.

1 -Canada has extremely high gas prices and make sure you don't bring any potatoes with you at the border.
2 - The Boundary waters has a forest fire that can get Grand Marias smokey at times.
3 - Apostle Islands are beautiful (Northern Wisc) 
4 - Duluth has major road construction.

Have a great trip.


----------



## campmg

So all in all you had a pretty quite trip.









Glad you made it back safely and with no damage. Thanks for the update and true words of wisdom. These are some good ones to remember.



NDJollyMon said:


> 13. Do not let Mel Gibson drive you home from a party.


Just to be clear with all my fellow Outbackers ----

campmg does not stand for campmelgibson.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Travelers said:


> Just returned from a 8 day cruise through that area.
> 
> 2 - The Boundary waters has a forest fire that can get Grand Marias smokey at times.


I saw smoke and helicopters dipping buckets into the lake. Fires are about 80% contained...or thereabout.


----------



## wolfwood

NDJollyMon said:


> 12. While camping, a properly stabilized/chocked OUTBACK will sustain winds in excess of 70 MPH without damage or excess movement.


I can vouge for resiliency at 80mph...as well as how VERY fast 2 novice Awning-rollers REALLY can get that thing rolled up. Sounds like it picked up some steam between Wisconsin & upstate NY. Glad you're home safe & sound....with awning still fully in tact.


----------



## tdvffjohn

I always like to learn lessons from other people, but geez Jolly........so many in one trip









Glad to hear you made it back in one piece









John


----------



## NDJollyMon

I never stop learning. I learn...forget. Then re-learn.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> I never stop learning. I learn...forget. Then re-learn.


LOL....


----------



## PDX_Doug

NDJollyMon said:


> I never stop learning. I learn...forget. Then re-learn.


You too?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon

What were we talking about?


----------



## mswalt

Who?

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug

Huh?


----------



## wolfwood

...and yet another 'Advantage of Being a Guy'. No expectation from anyone that you will remember anything, ever, for any amount of time.


----------



## PDX_Doug

You see Wolfie, that's the greatest thing about being a guy...
No one expects us to be any different! So we can't help but exceed expectations!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

A lesson learn well by little girls around the world (although - there are many of your kind who still find it tough to exceed expectations)


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> A lesson learn well by little girls around the world (although - there are many of your kind who still find it tough to exceed expectations)


not sure if that is a complement or a slap in the face?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Oregon_Camper said:


> A lesson learn well by little girls around the world (although - there are many of your kind who still find it tough to exceed expectations)


not sure if that is a complement or a slap in the face?
[/quote]

or both


----------



## PDX_Doug

Oregon_Camper said:


> A lesson learn well by little girls around the world (although - there are many of your kind who still find it tough to exceed expectations)


not sure if that is a complement or a slap in the face?
[/quote]
Your not?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

